# Medieval, Arabic vocal music



## mcallerton (Mar 4, 2018)

I was in a disused church in Banon (Provence), now an art gallery. There were only two other visitors (and a small dog). One of the visitors, a young woman, stood in front of the altar and sang. It was spellbinding. She said it was 'ancient Arabic, Mediterranean'. I would love to hear similar music but I don't know where to start looking. 

I made a recording on my phone, which is quite good quality probably due to the amazing acoustics. I tried to upload it to this site but can't. I can email it separately I expect. 

Can anyone help me find out more about what this type of music?

Thank you


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

Jordi Savall has made several albums of music from the medieval Mediterranean world. Granada (1013-1502) contains Christian, Islamic and Sephardic Jewish songs, prayers and poems - https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Granada-...8&qid=1520182276&sr=1-4&keywords=jordi+savall

He has also made an album of wider Medterranean repertoire called 'Mare Nostrum' but I haven't heard it.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Esther Lamandier. Discography's out of print though. Mostly second-hand cds.






La Roza Enflorese - several albums of the sephardic music.






Savall was mentioned already.. I second Mare Nostrum and I would also add Pro Pacem, but really all his discography is the goldmine of this type of music.

Sephardic Journey - Wanderings Of The Spanish Jews by Apollo's Fire


----------



## walkingonair (Mar 18, 2018)

These are wonderful! I have never heard anything like this.


----------

